
Human brains uniquely tuned for musical pitch - dr_dshiv
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/07/190711111913.htm
======
IndySun
Weak report. If monkeys made music they would have a part of the brain that
'preferred' musical tones. The point is we do, they don't, end of. Humans are
not tuned to the intricacies of monkey talk. I read that in monkey science
daily dot banana.

